# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Vaesen - Nordic Horror Recruitment - 4-5 Players (rulebook-ownership not required)

## Hemnon

_Monday's child is fair of face,
Tuesday's child is full of grace,
Wednesday's child is full of woe,
Thursday's child has far to go.
Friday's child is loving and giving,
Saturday's child works hard for a living,
And the child that is born on the Sabbath Day,
Is bonny and blithe and good and gay._

*Spoiler: THE SETTING OF VAESEN*
Show


Throughout history, supernatural vaesen have lived side by side with the people of Scandinavia. But these creatures are not perceptible to human senses  unless they choose to be. Invisible, they have helped out on farms, assisted in calving, made sure that stray ewes find their way home, and kept people safe during harsh winters or wildfires, in exchange for some of the farms milk and grain. Vaesen have filled the fields with flowers, shown the way to ponds where people can see their future reflected on the surface, and whispered dreams into the ears of the sleeping.
In the nineteenth century, Scandinavia is changed by industrialization, war, and revolutions, and new ways of thinking and understanding the world are spreading through its universities. Old truths are being questioned. The rural poor are pouring into the cities or across the Atlantic to escape starvation, hoping to build a life where they can be free.
It is no longer the nobles and priests who decide how people should think and act. Instead, those who are able to use the inventions of this new age can make a fortune and exert influence through their wealth. Factories are emerging around the cities, giving rise to vast suburbs where impoverished workers are crammed together in harsh conditions.
The elderly are left behind in the villages, along with those too weak or scared to leave. Meadows become overgrown, forests are cut down, and the construction of railways between cities lays waste to paths and communities that have existed for centuries. Glassworks spew out chemicals, while the mines eat their way into the mountains like wolves feasting on a wounded animal.

The vaesen of Scandinavia are changing as well. The villagers used to know how to appease the creatures when angry and gain their help with farm work  for instance, they refrained from peeing on the ground where the vaettir have their burrows, and provided the nisse with porridge and a new hat every year. But the old rules and traditions no longer seem to apply. The vaesen have turned aggressive and bloodthirsty, snatching children from the villages, wrecking houses, and setting barns on fire.
In certain parts of Scandinavia, the supernatural seems to have grown stronger and started acting erratically  like a storm sweeping over the farmlands. There are rumors of kittens being born with two heads, streams where the water is mixed withblood, forests lulling young ones into eternal sleep, and fairies dancing through villages, luring youngsters into the woods to slave for those underground.
In other places, the creatures seem to have disappeared from the countryside, as if they never existed, and magic along with them. It is also said that some vaesen have followed people to the cities and found new homes in sewers and abandoned factories.

Some people in Scandinavia are able to see the vaesen, even when they are trying to stay invisible  it is called having the Sight. You are one of them. At some point you experienced something that scared or hurt you; maybe you almost died in a fire or a werewolf chose to reveal itself to you. After that, nothing was ever the same. Suddenly you could see nature spirits stealing food from the tables and trolls showing up uninvited to weddings
and christenings.
You and several others who also have the Sight have gathered in Upsala in central Sweden. You have learned that there used to be an organization called the Society. Their mission was to study and combat the vaesen, but the last members of the Society went missing or left the organization about ten years ago, and since then the Societys headquarters  the old Castle Gyllencreutz by the Fyris River in Upsala  has been left to decay. You have decided to re-establish this organization. A former member by the name of Linnea Elfeklint, an elderly woman who spends her days at the citys mental asylum, has given you the keys to the castle along with documents making you its legal owners.
You all have your reasons for wanting to track down vaesen and protect people from them. And you will embark on long journeys to remote villages and regions of the wilderness, attempting to uncover the secrets of Scandinavia. Armed with nothing but your courage, conviction, and ability to see the supernatural, you will come face-to-face with vaesen. Neither bullets nor steel can stop them  to drive them off, you must identify their weaknesses. And even if you succeed, your encounters with the vaesen of the north will leave you with scars that never heal.

------------------------------

It is the beginning years of the 19th Century (Circa. 1820ad), a few years after the Napoleonic Wars, and as stated above, for one reason or another, each of you have chosen to embrace the gift, curse or whatever else you may refer to your Sight, the ability to see Vaesen no matter if they wish to or not... or that YOU wish to or not.
Each of you are from very different paths in life - one may be a Local Village Girl that would in just a few decades to maybe half a century ago, been burnt on a pyre at the charges of being a witch, because she have shown abilities not accepted by the overly orthodox or zealous.
Or your character might be a Militaryman, of aristocratic birth, returned home from the war with scars and experiences that lead to the awakening of the sight.
Or maybe your character is a hunter living in a village near Uppsala, having an obsessive interest in hunting Vaesen due to a childhood experience having claimed the lives of his parents.
Or perhaps your character is a local priest, seeing his 'Sight' as a God-given gift to find and exterminate the minions of satan, the pagan spirits, etc.
Perhaps your character is a whole other archetype and with their own unique experience that awakened their Sight.

Now I know what you all might wish to ask... so what exactly is Vaesen? Well firstly it is a Nordic word meaning 'Creature' or 'entity' if you wanna be more fancy. It's pronounced 'Vae-sen'. Vaesen is the reference to any and all supernatural creatures. Trolls, the Vaettir, Mermaids, Sea Monsters, Ghosts, Witches & Warlocks, Treewives, Mylings, Nissar, The Neck, etc. They refer specifically to the Nordic types of these sorts of 'Creatures' and yes, if you went to the middle-east you'd most likely have things like the Efreet or Djinn. The Rakshasa might also be a 'Creature' from there. Go to the UK and you have things like the Tuatha D', Druids, Tommyknockers within mines, etc.
Normal folk dun see the Vaesen unless the Vaesen in question wishes to be seen (for whatever reason), and it was primarily the secluded villages that had the best relationship with these creatures due to knowing how to placate them and how to treat them with fairness. Such as if you have a Nisse living in your barn, you make sure to treat the animal it has a fancy for, the best, you leave porridge for the Nisse regularly, keep your workers focused, etc. In exchange you'd get bountiful harvests, help with a freshly clean barn every morning, etc.



*Spoiler: HISTORY OF THE SOCIETY*
Show


The founder of the Society was born into a poor family in a small town called Elsinore on the Danish island of Zealand at the beginning of the sixteenth century. Tine Rasmussen is said to have gained the Sight as a child after contracting smallpox and spending almost two weeks in a coma. When she woke up, seven of her nine siblings had died, and Tine could see strange creatures all around her.
Growing up, she made contact with the fairies and trolls dwelling in and around the town, and helped other people in their interactions with vaesen. It is said that even as a teenager she was treated like a wise old lady, advising people both older and richer than herself.

Tines life changed when the Church found out about her alleged abilities. On the priests instruction, Tines parents had her imprisoned and brought to the town square to be tried for witchcraft and, if found guilty, condemned.
The creatures Tine was in contact with helped her escape the wooden cage where she was awaiting trial, and the townspeople gave her a horse and some food. In the dead of night she fled south and made her way to Copenhagen, where she went into hiding under an assumed name.

*THE ORDER OF ARTEMIS*
By sheer coincidence, Tine came to live with a man who also possessed the Sight. The noble Mats Rosenberg was renting out parts of his home, which had previously been used by his late wife and child, to earn some extra money from passing travelers in need of accommodation. Mats had gained the Sight after being wounded by the werewolf that killed his wife and child, and was frightened by his ability and the things he saw.
After the ghost of his dead wife passed through the house in the middle of the night, Tine and Mats realized they shared the same ability. Shortly thereafter they founded the Order of Artemis for Studies of Vaesen, and set out to recruit more people with the Sight in order to study and understand such creatures.

One of those who joined the Order of Artemis was an Italian nun named Ana Rastelli, who had fled the Roman Inquisition and settled in Scandinavia. Ana took it upon herself to compile and catalog the Orders discoveries. She wrote numerous books and essays on vaesen, her lifes work being the colossal tome titled In Libro de Invisibilia (The Book of the Invisibles).
The Order of Artemis grew and had a meeting hall built in central Copenhagen. In their encounters with vaesen, the members of the Order learned that the creatures would sometimes harm, enslave, and even kill humans, and several members believed that vaesen were in league with the devil. Mats wanted the Order to focus on locating and banishing vaesen, while Tine insisted that the accumulation of knowledge should remain its primary objective.
When Ana and Mats passed away, others took their place. For two hundred years the Order of Artemis spread across Scandinavia, constructing several meeting halls  one of them in Upsala. And during all that time they gathered texts and information about vaesen and magic, building secret libraries of occult knowledge.

*CARL LINNAEUS*
In the early 18th century, the young scientist Carl Linnaeus left his home in Upsala and embarked on a scientific expedition to northern Sweden. No one knows whether Linnaeus already possessed the Sight at the time of his departure or gained it on his journey, but either way he returned with a secret journal titled Homo Ferus, in which he recorded numerous encounters with, and rumors about, vaesen. Linnaeus joined the Order of Artemis in Upsala and quickly became its leader.
Carl Linnaeus organized another expedition to Dalecarlia, this time composed of members of the Order, with the secret aim of studying vaesen. He planned to create a comprehensive scientific catalog of vaesen, which would make him a world-renowned scientist.

Linnaeus called his expedition to Dalecarlia Societas Itineria Reuterholiana  the Reuterholm Society. The name referred to the governor of Dalecarlia, Nils Reuterholm, who financed the expedition, unaware of its true purpose. Upon his return to Upsala, Linnaeus proclaimed that the expedition had been an astounding success, and decided that the Order of Artemiss branch in Upsala should be renamed as the Society for Studies of the Invisibles and Protection of Mankind, or in short: the Society.
A few years after the expedition to Dalecarlia, Linnaeus gathered the members of the Society and announced that he was leaving the group, claiming to have lost the Sight. This sparked discussions that escalated into physical violence. Many felt duped, and expressed doubt as to whether Linnaeus had even had the Sight in the first place or just been lying all along to make a name for himself as a scientist. A week after the argument, someone set fire to the Societys headquarters, and before it could be extinguished all records of the Dalecarlia expedition were consumed by the flames.

*THE OULU MASSACRE*
In the 18th century, the entire Order of Artemis was renamed the Society. During this period, many members around Scandinavia were wounded or killed in their encounters with vaesen, and several meeting halls were closed down. Many of the Societys members felt that the balance between humans and vaesen had changed; the covenant that had been made centuries ago no longer existed. In some places the creatures were attacking humans without provocation, and in others they vanished without a trace.
The purpose of the Society shifted more and more to banishing vaesen that attacked humans. They did so by using the Sight, as well as the vast stores of knowledge the organization had accumulated since the sixteenth century. The rural population may have known everything about appeasing and coexisting with the creatures, but when it came to driving them off, no one could match the Society.

At the end of the 18th century, northern Finland was ravaged by a family of giants trying to drive the humans away. The matriarch of the family, Bestla, claimed to be the protector of the wilderness, the mountains, and the woods, and would savagely attack hunters and miners in the area. The Society focused their efforts on repelling the threat, and more than a hundred people with the Sight gathered at Oulu Castle to formulate a strategy. But the giants got there first. That night, Bestla had her children set the castle ablaze. Almost every member of the Society perished in the fire.
The three who made it out alive  Baroness Katja Kokola, Professor Albert Wredenhielm, and Countess Hilma af Thulenstierna  did so by diving into the castle well. After spending several hours in the freezing water, they were eventually rescued, and promptly left Finland and fled back to Castle Gyllencreutz, the Societys headquarters in Upsala.

*THE SOCIETY DWINDLES*
The three who survived the fire in Oulu tried to recruit new members and rebuild the Society. But in the years that followed, all three disappeared. Professor Wredenhielm went to northern Norway to investigate reports of strange lights in the sky and was never heard from again. Baroness Kokola was last seen getting on a ship in southern Sweden, supposedly to banish a creature in the depths of the sea. Countess Hilma af Thulenstierna traveled east, leaving no information as to where she was going.
The new recruits either died or went mad in their encounters with vaesen, or chose to save themselves by leaving the organization. One of these was Linnea Elfeklint, who is currently living at Upsala Asylum. It was she who told the player characters about the Society, and she has also suggested that there may be other groups of similar orientation operating across Scandinavia  without knowing their exact whereabouts or how to contact them.



-----------------------------------


*Spoiler: THE SOCIETY IS REBORN*
Show


You and the other player characters have for different reasons decided to track down and dispose of vaesen, or help resolve conflicts between humans and vaesen. At the start of the game, you have already contacted Linnea Elfeklint. She has told you about the history of the Society and given you the keys to its headquarters in Upsala  Castle Gyllencreutz.
Each of you had odd dreams, of this woman, this Linnea - whispering of a Castle, The Society, the 'truth' of Vaesen and that your desire to Track Down and Dispose of vaesen, or to resolve the conflicts that stir up around the nordic lands - that desire, she had an answer for it... and the gift of Castle Gyllencreutz. You, the players, are the ones that have responded to the dreams, and you do not know if others have had the same dreams. All you know is that you and the others were the only ones to show up in Uppsala, and instantly recognize eachother from the dreams... together going to meet this Linnea lady.

The game begins with you entering the castle, where you will begin the process of exploring and rebuilding it. Soon you will head out on your first expedition into the unknown.

*LINNEA ELFEKLINT*
Linnea Elfeklint is a former member of the Society who chose to leave the organization. She is renting a room in a simple apartment in central Upsala, but spends most of her time at the citys mental asylum.
Linnea refuses to visit the castle. You meet at the asylum or at an inn called the Burgher and Baker. Linnea is dirty and confused. She often forgets your names and who you are. Her knowledge about the Society comes in short bursts, as she gradually recalls things she would rather forget. What she says is often contradictory.
When asked to describe her expeditions and encounters with vaesen in greater detail, she turned silent, and shortly afterwards you were informed that she had been readmitted to the asylum. Linneas reasons for helping you rebuild the Society are so far unknown.

*THE STRUCTURE OF THE SOCIETY*
Linnea has told you about how the Society used to operate, and what traditions its members adhered to. How you choose to run and shape the Societys branch in Upsala is of course entirely up to you, but maybe there is something to be learned from history?
The Society has traditionally been led by a council of senior members. The council convenes in the salon on the ground floor, overlooking the garden and the Fyris river. Members who misbehave can be voted off the council. Decision are taken by consensus. Usually a meeting is held once a week, or whenever there are urgent matters to discuss  often rumors of vaesen in some remote part of Scandinavia.
The council appoints the members of expeditions that are sent to study and neutralize the creatures. Before they head out, all available resources are used to give the expedition the greatest possible chance of success. The Societys members are obligated to contribute knowledge and equipment. Everything belongs to everyone  for the good of the cause. Tasks and equipment are assigned to whoever is best suited for the job.

The Societys mixture of Catholic, pagan, and Greek traditions includes a multitude of rituals. Before an expedition is launched, its members are blessed by a priest at the chapel. They then gather in a room in the cellar before a statue of the goddess Artemis. In the light of lit candles and burning incense, the members recite the Societys creed (see text box). They stand in a circle, pressing their left-hand index and middle finger against their heart. Each is presented with a dried flower for the journey, symbolizing the love and power of the organization. The ones who return must be cleansed with a ritual in which they confess their sins.
The Societys symbol is the ouroboros , the lindworm biting its own tail. Originating from ancient Egypt, the ouroboros also appears in Norse mythology as the giant serpent Jörmungandr.

*Spoiler: The Society*
Show


*THE SOCIETYS CREED*
I solemnly swear not to be corrupted
Bloodied or weakened
By the spawn of the underworld
I swear not to let my mind be muddled
Clear of eye
Keen of thought
Pure of deed
I swear to put
The Society before
My own ambitions and emotions
My life for my comrades
I pledge my life to you, holy Artemis
For the battle against vaesen and the protection Of mankind

*TITLES WITHIN THE SOCIETY*
Members with specific responsibilities are given a title with which they ought to be addressed. A person can have multiple titles. Not all positions have to be filled.

TITLE - RESPONSIBILITY
Chaplain - Priest and ritual master
Armorer - Equipment
Guardian - Security
Treasurer - Money and other resources
Shadowmaker - Contact with the outside world
Castle Master - Headquarters 
Librarian - Library and information gathering 
Custodian - Physical training and medicine






*Spoiler: CASTLE GYLLENCREUTZ*
Show


The headquarters is a huge, neglected old castle on a hill by the Fyris river. It is surrounded by a black iron fence and has a gate flanked by statues of griffins.
The garden and the paved walkway leading to the entrance are overgrown with bushes, trees, and shrubbery. There are plenty of mice, rats, foxes, and birds. In the backyard there is a dilapidated jetty on the shore of the Fyris river, and a boarded-up boathouse. The garden has several smaller buildings  most likely used as stables, storage rooms, and servants quarters  as well as a number of statues and a fountain. Up on a small hill there are seven rotting crosses of wood.
The castles facade is decorated with monstrous gargoyles. It is a three-story building with several towers and a vast underground cellar.

Castle Gyllencreutz stood vacant for many years. Its old furniture is covered in cobwebs, and mice have nested in couches and chairs. Rats defend their homes, while bats and crows come and go through the holes in the ceiling. Parts of the building reek of mold, and the leaky roof lets rain in. Most of the castle is unexplored; many of its doors are either locked or nailed shut. By reading old journals left behind by previous residents, you have learned that there are several libraries, a laboratory, an infirmary, a chapel, an observatory, and halls for magical studies. There should also be cells where vaesen were held  all of this hidden behind the many secret doors you have identified but not yet opened.
Shortly after taking over the castle you were visited by a man called Algot Frisk. He claimed that his ancestors had served at Castle Gyllencreutz for hundreds of years, and insisted on being hired as steward of the castle. Steward Frisk works hard to keep you fed, help you dress, and clean up the castle, taking every opportunity to point out the need for more staff. Furthermore, it should be noted the good Steward on many occasions has sported a smile that suggests he knows more about the Society and vaesen than he lets on. So far, none of you have gotten him to reveal his secrets.

*CHALLENGES IN UPSALA*
Assuming ownership of Castle Gyllencreutz will attract many prying eyes. You may be visited by journalists, police officers, criminals, and others wishing to learn your secrets or get their hands on your assets. If the truth about who you are and what you are doing ever comes out, it will not be long before people in Upsala try to have you committed to the asylum. It is up to you to make up your own cover story.



____________________________________

Follow-up below, in the following Post, is the Charactersheet Template and the sheet for the Headquarters. The post below that will contain basic rules about character creation, as well as the rules on how to upgrade, improve and potentially even run into threats as your Headquarters improve, expand and get new hires put to work at the castle.

----------


## Hemnon

Please be so kind and use the charactersheet provided below, Spoilers, Bold, Underscore and everything included. Just fill in and whammo, you all will have a uniform looking charactersheet.  :Small Wink: 

*Spoiler: Charactersheet*
Show


*Spoiler: Core Bios*
Show


*Name:*
*Gender:*
*Age (Agegroup):*

*Archetype:*
*Motivation:*
*Resources:*

*Experience:* 0/10

*Trauma:*
*Dark Secret:*

*Description*





*Spoiler: Relationships*
Show


*PC 1:*
*PC 2:*
*PC 3:*
*PC 4:*




*Spoiler: Attributes*
Show


*Physique:*
*Precision:*
*Logic:*
*Empathy:*




*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*Agility (Physique):*
*Close Combat (Physique):*
*Force (Physique):*

*Medicine (Precision):*
*Ranged Combat (Precision):*
*Stealth (Precision):*

*Investigation (Logic):*
*Learning (Logic):*
*Vigilance (Logic):*

*Inspiration (Empathy):*
*Manipulation (Empathy)*
*Observation (Empathy):*




*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Insert Here



*Spoiler: Advantages*
Show


Insert Here



*Spoiler: Conditions, Insights & Defects*
Show


*Physical*
Exhausted []
Battered []
Wounded []
Broken []

*Mental*
Angry []
Frightened []
Hopeless []
Broken []

-------------------------------
*Defects*



*Insights*






*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


*Armor*

Name:
Protection:
Agility:

-------------------------------
*Weapons* 

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

-------------------------------
*Equipment*



-------------------------------
*Mementos*






*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Insert Here







*Spoiler: Headquarters Sheet*
Show


*Spoiler: The Headquarters*
Show


*Name:* Castle Gyllencreutz
*Type Of Building:* 2-Floors Nordic Castle
*Location:* Uppsala, On A Hill Near Fyris River

*Development Points:*




*Spoiler: Upgrades*
Show


*Facilities*

Name: Library
Function: Clues Can Be Found Here.
Asset: N/A

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

-------------------------------
*Discovered Facilities*

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

-------------------------------
*Contacts*

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

-------------------------------
*Personnel*

Name: Butler Algot Frisk
Function: Manages The Headquarters.
Asset: N/A

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:




*Spoiler: History*
Show


The headquarters is a huge, neglected old castle on a hill by the Fyris river. It is surrounded by a black iron fence and has a gate flanked by statues of griffins.
The garden and the paved walkway leading to the entrance are overgrown with bushes, trees, and shrubbery. There are plenty of mice, rats, foxes, and birds. In the backyard there is a dilapidated jetty on the shore of the Fyris river, and a boarded-up boathouse. The garden has several smaller buildings  most likely used as stables, storage rooms, and servants quarters  as well as a number of statues and a fountain. Up on a small hill there are seven rotting crosses of wood.
The castles facade is decorated with monstrous gargoyles. It is a three-story building with several towers and a vast underground cellar.

Castle Gyllencreutz stood vacant for many years. Its old furniture is covered in cobwebs, and mice have nested in couches and chairs. Rats defend their homes, while bats and crows come and go through the holes in the ceiling. Parts of the building reek of mold, and the leaky roof lets rain in. Most of the castle is unexplored; many of its doors are either locked or nailed shut. By reading old journals left behind by previous residents, you have learned that there are several libraries, a laboratory, an infirmary, a chapel, an observatory, and halls for magical studies. There should also be cells where vaesen were held  all of this hidden behind the many secret doors you have identified but not yet opened.
Shortly after taking over the castle you were visited by a man called Algot Frisk. He claimed that his ancestors had served at Castle Gyllencreutz for hundreds of years, and insisted on being hired as steward of the castle. Steward Frisk works hard to keep you fed, help you dress, and clean up the castle, taking every opportunity to point out the need for more staff. Furthermore, it should be noted the good Steward on many occasions has sported a smile that suggests he knows more about the Society and vaesen than he lets on. So far, none of you have gotten him to reveal his secrets.

---------------------






Your player character is a human living in nineteenth century Upsala, gifted with the Sight. Together, she and her friends have re-established the Society  an organization whose purpose is to track down and combat vaesen.
As a player, you should play your character wholeheartedly. Put her in dangerous and interesting situations. Do not hold back  it is more fun that way. This chapter offers a step-by-step description of how to create a player character. You may want to do it as a group, so you can make choices that link your characters together and form interesting relationships.
The choices involved in character creation have been categorized under three headings: personality, characteristics, and miscellaneous. Under personality, you must first pick an archetype  a kind of template for the character. You then name your character and determine your motivation for hunting down vaesen. You also need to specify your source of trauma, describe the event that gave you the Sight, and come up with a dark secret which you are keeping from the other player characters
Characteristics are things your character is good at, and are used when rolling dice to see what happens in dangerous and suspenseful situations. They consist of attributes, skills, and talents.
The last part of the character creation process is covered under miscellaneous and concerns your relationship with the other player characters, but also what equipment and financial resources you have at your disposal. There you will find rules for how you can be injured  physically and mentally  and how to improve your characteristics through the experience you gain from completing mysteries. The Advantage heading details how, on your travels to strange locations in Scandinavia, you can prepare yourself by honing your skills, reading occult literature, or meeting people who inspire you.

--------------------------------------------------

*The Basic Character Creation Steps*
1. Choose an archetype.
2. Choose an age.
3. Choose a name.
4. Distribute Attribute Points according to your age.
5. Distribute points to skills and Resources according to your age.
6. Choose a talent.
7. Choose a motivation.
8. Choose a trauma.
9. Choose a dark secret.
10. Choose your relationship with each of the other PCs.
11. Roll for mementos.
12. Choose equipment.

I will allow those of you that wish to be a little more in-depth, maybe a bit more random-roll on tables, to roll on the Background Tables in the rulebook instead. If you do not like what you got as a result, feel free to tweak results afterwards to fit something that works better for you. You'll end up with the same stat-wise character in any case.
You do so by following this Quick-Guide
*Spoiler: Quick Guide*
Show


1. Roll on or choose from the Class Table.
a. Write down your starting Resources.

2. Roll on the Upbringing table for the class your character belongs to.
a. Write down your attributes based on the roll.
b. Write down your skills based on the roll.

3. Roll on or choose from the Profession Table.
a. Add your points in Resources to what you wrote down earlier.

4. Roll on the Life Events table for your profession.
a. Write down the skills you get based on the roll. If you get more than 2 in a skill that is not your professions main skill, you must raise your professions main skill instead (up to 3). If your professions main skill reaches 3, you may instead raise a skill of your choice up to 2.
b. Write down the equipment you get based on the roll.

5. You are now Young. You may now start the game (go to step 8) or make another roll for Life Events and become Middle-Aged (repeat step 4, then go to step 6).

6. You are now Middle-Aged. Lower an attribute of your choice by one. You may now start the game (go to step 8) or make another roll on Life Events and become Old (repeat step 4, then go to step 7).

7. You are now Old. Lower an attribute of your choice by one. No attribute may start at zero. You must now start the game (go to step 8).

8. You may move one attribute point as you see fit, up to 5 in your professions main attribute.

9. You may spend two extra skill points as you see fit, up to 3 in your professions main skill.

10. Roll D3 for each of the following or choose your own Motivation, Trauma, Dark Secret and Talent. Count from the top down, based on the examples in the profession descriptions for your Archetype.

11. Choose an extra item from the equipment listed under the profession descriptions for your Archetype.



--------------------------------------------------

----------


## Hemnon

*Spoiler: The Basics*
Show


*PERSONALITY*
You build your player character based on decisions about their background and personality. These become the foundation of your character; as the game progresses you will get an increasingly clear picture of who your character really is. Starting out with a more baseline idea is fine, and then later add more to it as the character develops and ideas for further additions appears.

*ARCHETYPE*
The first thing to do is choose an archetype. Your archetype is a basis for creating the player character, and specifies a number of choices that need to be made.
Your choices become a skeleton from which a character of flesh and blood may emerge. The archetype also says something about what you are good at. There are ten archetypes to choose from, all of them described at the end of this chapter. There should not be more than one player character of the same archetype in the group.
Archetypes will be found below.

*AGE*
The next step is to decide the characters age. There are three age groups in the game: young, middle-aged, and old. Pick one, and note your choice on the character sheet. Your age will affect your attributes and skills. Agegroup and chronological age does not always need to be 100% logical. There are people who in their 40s are broken down from harsh work and essentially counts as Old, while others that are in their 60s are still far from being Old and is more of a middle-aged person, etc. There are even Vaesen that has the ability to gift or take youth away from human beings, although these are exceptionally rare and usually comes with a lot of side effects or unexpected requirements.
*Spoiler: Age & Agegroup Guidelines*
Show


*Young:* Age 17-25, 15 Attribute Points, 10 Skill Points.
*Middle-Aged:* Age 26-50, 14 Attribute Points, 12 Skill Points.
*Old:* Age 51+, 13 Attribute Points, 14 Skill Points.



*NAME*
Choose one of the names suggested under your archetype, or make up your own.

*MOTIVATION*
Your Motivation explains why you are willing to risk your own life to track down and fight vaesen. It helps you play your character. Pick one of those suggested for your archetype, or come up with one yourself. Motivations CAN change over time, especially if the original supposed 'truth' that you thought were correct, and which fueled that motivation, is no longer valid and you've accepted this. It can be anything from learning that not all Vaesen are evil, accepting they may or may not be the minions of the Devil, perhaps you might even fall in love with one. Or perhaps all you're interested in is power and control in the society and couldn't give a damn about good or evil Vaesen.

*TRAUMA*
Your Trauma is the event that gave you the Sight. It could be an incident from your childhood or something more recent, but usually it has some connection to the supernatural. A Trauma can be physical or mental  perhaps you witnessed something terrible, or were involved in an accident.
Examples could be anything from being out fishing with your dad and he got pulled into the waters and presumably died, by a Mermaid-like creature, or you were attacked by a Werewolf one winter night, or perhaps you fell in love with an Ashwife and the resulting romance almost killed you. Perhaps you helped a possessed child be freed from the demon that had taken a hold of him, and the experience awakened your Sight, etc.

*DARK SECRET*
Your Dark Secret is a problem you are ashamed of and therefore keep to yourself. It may be linked to your Trauma or concern something completely different, but either way it will actively affect the game  it makes things difficult for you, in Upsala as well as on your travels. Perhaps you are hounded by government agents, hiding your alcoholism, suffering from delusions, or maybe there is something in your family that no one must know about.
It is the Gamemasters job to make sure that your Dark Secret comes into focus in your stories. Incorporating the secret into the game makes the mysteries more fun  even if it may cause trouble for your player character. Should your Dark Secret be resolved, or if you are getting bored with it, you should replace it with something else.



*Spoiler: Regarding Gender*
Show


The real 19th century was a patriarchal society where men had power over women, and women were constrained in what they could do, say, and what jobs they could hold. However, this roleplaying game is not about the real 19th century but the mythical Scandinavia. It is up to the gaming group to determine how your version of Scandinavia looks like and how you will handle this around the table. We see no reason to let historical injustice limit the options available to the players, particularly since there are lots of examples of powerful women in historical literature and fairy tales.

However, as the GM, I'd like to keep at least a certain level of historical authenticity. Which essentially means that if you wanna play a Male Character that is a nurse, then it needs some sort of clarification if you're a perhaps a religious man that aides in Hospital duties but isn't a trained and schooled medical professional. Hands-on learning and the male version of a Nun-Nurse essentially, but explained to give context and a reasoning.
Same with if you wanna play a Female Military Officer, I'd need some VERY persuasive argumentation to allow it since otherwise it'd be highly anachronistic and ruin the setting-feel imo. However with a valid and good argument (perhaps your character were the only heir to an aristocratic estate and was thus by technicality of the law required to join the military).



__________________________________________

*Spoiler: Standard Character Creation*
Show


After having chosen your character's agegroup and now knows the amount of Attribute and Skill Points said character will have, next up is the actual character creation, step by step.

*Spoiler: Characteristics*
Show


Attributes, skills, and talents indicate what your player character is (or is not) good at, and they affect the die rolls you will make as conflicts and exciting or dangerous situations arise in the game.

-------------------------------------
*ATTRIBUTES*
There are four attributes which together indicate what you are more or less good at: Physique, Precision, Logic, and Empathy. Each attribute has a value between 2 and 5 which determines the number of dice you roll when attempting things that depend on the attribute in question. You may distribute points according to your age between your attributes. The minimum value is 2 and the maximum is 4, except for the main attribute of your chosen archetype, which has a maximum value of 5.

*PHYSIQUE*
Physique is a measure of how big and strong you are. It is the ability to take and deliver a beating. It determines things like how long you can go without food or rest, and how easily you can lift a fallen tree trunk.

*PRECISION*
Precision is a measure of your coordination and motor skills.

*LOGIC*
Logic is your intellectual capacity, which you use to solve problems. Logic also measures how well-educated you are, and can help you tackle certain scary situations.

*EMPATHY*
Empathy represents your ability to understand other people, and to persuade, charm, or trick them. Empathy can also help you tackle certain scary situations.


-------------------------------------
*SKILLS*
Skills represent acquired knowledge, training, and experience. There are twelve skills, all of them described in chapter 3. Each skill has a value between 0 and 5. The value determines the number of dice you add to your attribute when attempting something difficult or dangerous. A skill of 0 means you have no training or qualification-given experience with the skill beyond what the attribute associated with it could provide, while a skill of 5 means one of the top-greatest people in the known world would have such.
You may spend a number of points determined by your age. At the start of the game you cannot have more than 2 in any skill, except for the main skill of your chosen archetype, which you may spend 3 points on. Solving mysteries grants you Experience Points which you can use to improve your skills (see below).
The specific Skills and their associated Attribute are mentioned in the charactersheet template posted earlier.

-------------------------------------
*TALENTS*
Talents are tricks, traits, and abilities that can benefit you in various situations. They affect your die rolls, or give you access to powers or resources. Talents will be described as per required interest and chosen Archetype, to start with.
Your archetype offers three starting talents to choose from when creating your player character. As you play and gain experience points (addressed below) you can get more talents. You may then choose freely among them, including talents from other archetypes.




*Spoiler: Miscellaneous*
Show


In order to survive her encounters with vaesen, your player character will need help from her friends, as well as weapons, equipment, and resources to pay for travel and accommodation in remote villages. Finish your character by describing them to the others.
Here you will also find information on what happens when you are injured, how to prepare for your journeys by acquiring an Advantage, and how your experiences can improve your skills and allow you to buy new talents.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
You have a relationship with each of the other player characters; at the start of the game you all know each other. You may have just become acquainted with each other, or been friends your whole lives. For each of the other characters, choose a relationship from your archetype or make one up on your own. The other player must approve the relationship.
Relationships should be interesting, without making you enemies  you must be able to travel and work together.

*RESOURCES*
Your Resources value indicates how much capital you have at your disposal. A higher value means that you enjoy a nicer home and lifestyle, and have easier access to things you need (Resource of 1 means you're destitute, unable to afford even basic necessities like food and shelter. Resource of 8 on the other hand means you're Filthy Rich, among the top much wealthy people in the entire country). A table is shown below with the values and means if each Resource number. In-game events that affect your living standard will change the value. Normally you start out with the lower value for your archetype (in case it says 4-6, for example, you start with 4). However, this can be raised by spending skill points  each point raises Resources by one step, although your starting value cannot exceed what is indicated in the archetype. Resources can only be raised with skill points before you start playing; once the game has begun you can only increase Resources by purchasing talents.
*Spoiler: Resource Chart*
Show


*Value - Standard Of Living*

1 - DESTITUTE. You are completely dependent on others for your survival. Every day is a struggle for food and you have few, if any, belongings. This may have caused you to contract diseases, starve, or turn to drugs or alcohol for relief.
2 -  POOR. You live very simply. Most days there is food on the table, but far too little. If you have children, they are forced to live in squalor. You might own a change of clothes and a few possessions. Loss of income would be disastrous for you and your family.
3 - STRUGGLING. You have a humble home and a fixed income. You have no money for savings, but you can dress your family for special occasions and your children have some access to education  at least for a few years.
4 - FINANCIALLY STABLE. You own your own home and have a job that provides a steady income. Most likely you have some money stashed away. Occasionally you may treat yourself to some sweets, a trip, or a beautiful object. In times of crisis there are people to lend you money.
5 - MIDDLE-CLASS. You own a home and a business. You may have one or several employees and know how to invest for the future. You have savings and access to loans. You and your family are living well.
6 - WELL-OFF. You have a big house or apartment. You probably have multiple sources of income and several employees. You do not think of money as a scarce resource, but as a game to increase your capital and influence. You keep fine company and have little contact with the poor. Your family can go on vacations and you can afford all the latest innovations.
7 - WEALTHY. You have large amounts of inherited money and real estate. You probably own multiple properties, keep lots of servants, and have many sources of income. There are few things you cannot afford. You are well-connected with the citys and countrys elite, and on good terms with senior officials, politicians, and nobles. The only time you see any poor people is through your carriage window.
8 - FILTHY RICH. You are one of the richest people in the country and have direct contact with its rulers. You own one or several castles or mansions. There is no expense too great. You can treat yourself to lavish extravagance without ever worrying about the cost.





*Spoiler: Equipment & Mementos*
Show


Your archetype specifies what equipment you start with. In addition to your regular equipment you get a memento that will help you play and portray your character. Roll on the table for mementos or decide for yourself what items you have. You can use your memento to heal a Condition by interacting with it. Explain how you use the item in question. The Gamemaster has the final say.
Your memento is part of your character  feel free to weave it into your personality or background. It can be broken or lost during a mystery, but by spending one experience point you can have it returned or repaired in time for the next mystery. You may also choose a new one, but in that case you must first play a full mystery without a memento.
*Spoiler: Memento Chart*
Show


Roll two six-sided dice. The first one represents tens and the other ones.

11 - Dried red rose.
12 - Photo of someone close to you.
13 - Seal ring with a secret chamber.
14 - Your fathers cane.
15 - Hat with a secret compartment.
16 - Book in a foreign language.
21 - Hip flask with inscription.
22 - Old love letter.
23 - A scruffy cat.
24 - A monkeys skull.
25 - Bloodstained promissory note.
26 - Gold jewelry worn by your mother.
31 - Silver cross on a chain.
32 - Beautiful fiddle passed down in the family.
33 - Journal (yours or someone elses).
34 - Newspaper from a date that means something to you.
35 - Ragged doll.
36 - Tame pigeon.
41 - Well-thumbed novel with dedication.
42 - Plans for a family tomb.
43 - Map with notes in the margin.
44 - Strange animal preserved in a glass jar.
45 - Music box from your childhood.
46 - Sunstone (cut mineral).
51 - Small bottle of perfume that reminds you of someone.
52 - Hymnbook passed down in the family.
53 - Pocket watch with a photo inside.
54 - An unsigned will.
55 - Golden box from a foreign land.
56 - Sheet music from a forgotten master.
61 - Powder compact with sleeping pills.
62 - Beautifully ornamented pipe.
63 - Rabbits foot or some other lucky charm.
64 - Syringe with needle in a box.
65 - Worn dice made of bone.
66 - A manuscript passed down in the family.



Aaaand that's pretty much it for the character creation stuff itself. Except for actual Equipment to start out with, which is mentioned with the archetypes below - and beyond that, equipment is essentially items that can be of use and can grant bonuses, or grant almost nothing except for the ability to do something. Such as lockpicking a door needs a lockpick (even if an improvised tool), etc.

Last note would be -
*DESCRIPTION*
Before starting the game, you should remember to write a character description, just a quick short mention of visual look, personality and overall outward demeanor. For example, you could describe what you look like, how you make the others feel, what you are wearing, and how you should be addressed.
Perhaps there are rumors about you, or maybe you have an ability to always become the center of attention in social situations. Are you quiet and mysterious? Do you smell of forest and sweat? Your description should be vivid, but brief. Make some notes on your character sheet, and feel free to draw your character.




*Spoiler: Conditions & Advantages*
Show


*CONDITIONS*
During the game you may have to suffer what are called Conditions, which can be likened to injuries or afflictions. These occur when you fail to protect yourself in dangerous situations, or when you push yourself to succeed (basically allow a reroll in exchange for potentially suffering harm for it).
There are three physical Conditions and three mental ones (they are mentioned on the charactersheet as well). Acquiring a Condition means that you get a −1 modifier to skill tests for that type of action. Physical Conditions add a penalty to skills related to Physique and Precision. Mental Conditions add a penalty to skills related to Logic and Empathy. Also note that these modifiers accumulate: acquiring two Conditions adds −2 to your skill test. However, it is possible to cure Conditions during the mystery, and no matter how many Conditions you accumulate, you may always roll at least one die. If you have incurred all Conditions of either type, mental or physical, and then suffer yet another one, you become Broken. The player character cannot continue without medical attention.
Being physically Broken can mean that you are exhausted beyond your limits, or have sustained a serious wound. You might be unconscious or dying. Perhaps you have had your leg crushed or been shot in the gut, writhing in agony. While physically Broken you cannot move or do anything but utter a few words at a time. The Gamemaster decides whether you are able to crawl away, roll to safety, or cry for help.
When you are mentally Broken you might be terrified, shocked, or confused. Perhaps you have lost all hope of getting through the situation alive, or lost faith in yourself or your companions. Maybe you can no longer make sense of the world and collapse in tears. While mentally Broken you may move and flee the scene, should you wish to do so, but are unable to engage in any kind of sensible dialogue; at best, you can scream or whimper in monosyllabic bursts. If you are Broken, you cannot make any successful die rolls, whether physical or mental. You also sustain a critical wound, which means that you must roll on a table to see whether you get a Defect or an Insight. Defects and Insights will be described when they become applicable.
Conditions can help you portray your character: if she is upset, that should be reflected in how you play her. But in the end, it is of course you who decides the extent to which Conditions will affect the way you play your character.

*ADVANTAGE*
On the way to a mystery you will be able to gain an Advantage, but only one per mystery (There are Talents, Headquarters Upgrades, etc. that may grant characters an extra Advantage though). The Advantage might be a new acquaintance who will then be available at the location to help you, a mysterious experience that gives you power, or you maintaining or training with your weapons on the way to the location.
The Advantage can also be you bonding with another player character, which will later help you work together.
You can use your Advantage once per gaming session, which adds +2 dice to a skill test. You must decide whether to use it before rolling the dice, or when pushing the roll, and explain how you use it. After the mystery your Advantage is lost. Next time you must choose another skill as your Advantage.





______________________________

*Spoiler: Archetypes*
Show


This section describes ten archetypes, one of which you must choose as a basis for your character. For each archetype there are choices to be made, and suggestions on what to choose. For the parts that constitute your characters personality, you are free to make up your own alternatives  although they must ultimately be approved by the Gamemaster.
For those that are referred to as characteristics, however, you must stay within the bounds of your archetype.

*LIFE PATHS*
The quickest method of creating player characters is the default one found earlier.
However, for those that want some more detail there is an alternative character creation process using random rolls on life path tables, and should you wish to try for such a creation of character, then you're welcome to ask for it and I'll let you know what rolls you need to make. You'll not be locking yourself into USING that either, so if everything just rolls out horridly for what you'd have wanted, you can just ignore it and do the regular character-creation instead.

*Spoiler: Academic*
Show


We all agreed that it was theoretically possible to give those who are not verum videntes, or so-called Thursdays Children, the ability to see vaesen. The others quickly forgot our discussion. For me, the issue became an obsession. And not only a theoretical one. If people around us could see the truth, we would become the leaders of the new world.
A text written by a Sufi philosopher from Kottayam mentioned a dark fluid which, after translation, was called Black Mud. Drinking it causes creatures to emerge. I had to sell much of my mothers jewelry to have a merchant bring a jar of said mud back to Upsala. And now, here it is, on the desk before me.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Albert, Astrid, Elin, Isaac, Louis, Praskoviya.
· Last name: Brugge, Gregorius, Taaltinen.

*MOTIVATION*
· Charting the unknown.
· Proving my critics wrong.
· Becoming famous.

*TRAUMA*
· Vaettir turned you into a rat.
· Aged by the magic of a mermaid.
· Watched your partner being torn apart by a giant.

*DARK SECRET*
· Addicted to drugs.
· Stole or falsified documents to get research results.
· Hunted by a vaesen.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· A tool for my purposes.
· I cannot stay calm in your presence.
· A good friend.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Logic.
· MAIN SKILL: Learning.

· TALENTS
BOOKWORM
Gain +2 to LEARNING when looking for clues in books or libraries.
ERUDITE
You can pass a LEARNING test to establish truths about places and phenomena in the game. You may know that a certain location is renowned for its glassblowers, or that a gang of criminals operates in the area.
The Gamemaster judges what is appropriate, and what is reasonable for you to know. You should not be allowed to make up things about vaesen.
KNOWLEDGE IS REASSURING
Ignore Conditions when making LEARNING tests.

· RESOURCES: 46.
· EQUIPMENT: Book collection or map book, writing utensils, liquor or slide rule.
Book collection - Bonus +1, Use when finding information for LEARNING.
Map book - Bonus +1, Use INVESTIGATION and LEARNING when navigating.
Writing utensils and paper - Bonus +1, Use to take notes during INVESTIGATION.
Liquor - Bonus +1, INSPIRE with alcohol.
Slide rule - Bonus +1, Use when making calculations with LEARNING



*Spoiler: Doctor*
Show


There are electrical signals moving through our bodies. When a foreign organism penetrates the skin, microscopic soldiers are created in defense. The brain can remember more things than anyone could possibly write down in a lifetime. These wonders take place every second. Yet my colleagues continue to question the existence of supernatural beings. I was forced to retract my statements under humiliating circumstances in order to retain my right to practice. I know that the creature I dissected during my business trip to Rovaniemi in northern Finland was not one of Gods creations. My oath as a doctor, to help and protect my fellow man, includes the threats of Hell.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Alfred, Dorotea, Friedrich, Karl, Margit, Vilhelmina.
· Last name: Borelius, Köningsmark, Luukonen.

*MOTIVATION*
· Exploring and describing the world.
· Aiding the weak and afflicted.
· Strengthening the Society and becoming its leader.

*TRAUMA*
· A corpse came back to life during an autopsy.
· Operated on a person with donkeys ears and hooves.
· Saw your destiny in the eyes of a dying mermaid.

*DARK SECRET*
· Has two separate personalities.
· Involved in illicit affairs.
· Unnatural lust.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· I trust you with my secrets.
· You annoy me.
· I dream of you at night.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Logic.
· MAIN SKILL: Medicine.

· TALENTS
ARMY MEDIC
Gain +2 to Fear tests when frightened by dead or damaged human bodies.
CHIEF PHYSICIAN
When you use MEDICINE to treat the other player characters, they can heal a total of four Conditions instead of three. The same applies to extra successes.
EMERGENCY MEDICINE
Ignore mental Conditions when using MEDICINE.

· RESOURCES: 46
· EQUIPMENT: Doctors bag with medical equipment, liquor or fine wine, weak horse or strong poison
Medical equipment in a Doctor's Bag - Bonus +2, Required for MEDICINE.
Liquor - Bonus +1, INSPIRE with alcohol.
Fine wine - Bonus +1, INSPIRE and MANIPULATE with alcohol.
Weak horse - Bonus +1, Use for FORCE.
Strong poison (2 doses) - Required to poison someone (toxicity 6).



*Spoiler: Hunter*
Show


The Baronesss interest in duck hunting was nothing more than an excuse to get some time alone with me in the open air. We used to bring wine and baguettes, and she would read to me tales of monsters and vaesen before we made love on beautiful blankets. I had mustered the courage to call her darling, even though her face told me I was moving too close to, or even beyond, the boundaries of our relationship.
One night she came to my home, stark naked and exposed. Only when she straddled me did I notice that the Baron and several others had followed us into the cabin and hidden in the darkness by the door. I tried to get up, but the Baronesss increasingly violent movements pushed me down. As her moaning turned into strange words in a tongue that made my body cramp with fear, the others approached us, chanting along with her.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Algot, Blenda, Egil, Maj, Malte, Torun.
· Last name: Ek, Lindberg, Sigridsson.

*MOTIVATION*
· The thing that attacked my family must be destroyed.
· Live in tune with nature.
· Wants to bag some fantastic game.

*TRAUMA*
· Attacked by the branches of an ash tree wife.
· Broke your leg in the forest, but was guided home by a will o the wisp.
· Captured at dawn by a mountain troll and was stuck in its petrified arms.

*DARK SECRET*
· I sold my soul.
· I cannot control my fits of rage.
· Has children with a vaesen.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· I am attracted to you.
· I hate bullies like you.
· Youre a townie weakling.

-----------------------------------

· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Precision.
· MAIN SKILL: Range Combat.

· TALENTS
BLOODHOUND
Gain +2 to VIGILANCE when tracking your prey.
HERBALIST
By utilizing wild herbs, you can use MEDICINE without having access to medical supplies.
MARKSMAN
Gain +2 to RANGED COMBAT on your first turn when successfully ambushing or attacking your enemy.

· RESOURCES: 24
· EQUIPMENT: Rifle, hunting knife or hunting dog, hunting trap or hunting equipment
Rifle - Damage 2, Range 13, Bonus +2, Range Combat Skill.
Knife - Damage 1, Range 0, Bonus +1 , Close Combat Skill.
Hunting dog - Bonus +3, Use for VIGILANCE, CLOSE COMBAT and INVESTIGATION.
Hunting trap - Bonus +1, Detect sneaking people with VIGILANCE.
Hunting equipment - Bonus +2, Use INVESTIGATION in the wilderness



*Spoiler: Occultist*
Show


I had to know the truth. How did I acquire the power of foresight, and how could I make men collapse in pain just by imagining their beating hearts? When I was young and moved to the city, my mother stayed behind in Långaby. She lived alone with two goats and a pig which she oddly enough had named after my late father. Mother didnt like to talk about these things. She kept coming back to the same two sentences: Your cradle. I woke up and looked in your cradle.
Eventually I lost my patience. I threatened her with the fireplace poker, claiming that I could turn her into a wart on my cheek. Then she told me. I was swapped for another.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Aleksander, Niklas, Thomas, Ingrid, Ulrika, Valentina.
· Last name: Bäcklund, Konradsson, Mörk.

*MOTIVATION*
· Learning about vaesen
· Understanding myself
· Power

*TRAUMA*
· Was hit by corrosive venom while trying to steal a lindworm egg.
· The family farm is being run by a grumpy house nisse.
· Was attacked by a night raven who infected you with a febrile disease.

*DARK SECRET*
· Guilty of a heinous crime.
· My powers control me.
· Changeling.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· You are hiding something from the rest of us.
· You bring me peace.
· You will save us all one day.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Precision.
· MAIN SKILL: Stealth.

· TALENTS
MAGIC TRICKS
You can use STEALTH instead of MANIPULATION when performing conjuring tricks to influence people.
MEDIUM
You can use OBSERVATION to perform seances where you predict peoples futures and contact the dead. Extra successes provide more information, prolong the contact, or cause spirits to materialize. On failure you are given inaccurate information, attacked, or suffer a Condition.
STRIKE FEAR
You can strike fear with Fear 1. It counts as a slow action and does not work against vaesen. Choose a victim in your zone. Targeted NPCs must pass a Logic or Empathy test. Their roll gains bonus dice equal to the number of friendly individuals in the same zone.

· RESOURCES: 14
· EQUIPMENT: Crystal ball, powdered stags horn (magical item, can be dangerous to use) or tinder box, dagger or cooking pot
Crystal ball - Bonus +1, Use OBSERVATION to search for clues.
Powdered stags horn -  You can use OBSERVATION to resist the temptations of vaesen.
Tinderbox - Bonus +1, Use INVESTIGATION in dim places.
Dagger - Damage 1, Range 0, Bonus +1, Close Combat Skill.
Cooking pot - Bonus +1, Cook with INSPIRATION.



*Spoiler: Officer*
Show


As a child, I was enchanted by the glistening medals of the stately gentlemen moving across the dance floor at my parents gatherings. An uncle taught me to shoot. He instructed me in the moral principles to which the kings soldiers ought to adhere. As I myself rode toward the battlefront, I fantasized about my spectacular return. No one had told me what would happen in between. Among screaming bodies and gut-spewing soldiers, I saw looting and abuse. I was hit by a bullet from one of my own. When I woke up, I was lying on a cart packed with corpses.
The creatures caring for me were quite strange-looking. I think they were trolls. Yet friendly and shy. I havent told mother about them or the battlefield. But I lose my speech when I think of the courier that will one day summon me to the next battle.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Alexandra, Franz, Jarmo, Johan, Klara, Kristina.
· Last name: Almklint, Lidén, Nordenflycht.

*MOTIVATION*
· Make my father proud.
· My friends need me.
· Seek out danger and death.

*TRAUMA*
· Almost drowned when your ship was dragged down by a sea monster.
· Lost all your men to an angry giant.
· Saw dead warriors rise again on the battlefield.

*DARK SECRET*
· Deserter.
· Cannot cope with filth and disorder.
· Killed a defenseless enemy.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· Protects you at any cost.
· My leader.
· Distrusts you.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Precision.
· MAIN SKILL: Ranged Combat.

· TALENTS: Battle-hardened, Gentleman, Tactician.
BATTLE-HARDENED
You are used to battle. When rolling for initiative, roll twice and pick the roll you prefer.
GENTLEMAN
You were raised to control your emotions and behavior in social situations, even under pressure. Ignore penalties from mental Conditions when making MANIPULATION tests.
TACTICIAN
When you pass a RANGED COMBAT test during combat and get extra successes, you may  in addition to the usual alternatives  issue an order to a friend. Doing so costs one success. If she follows your order, she gains +2 to her next test (can be chosen multiple times to give orders to different people).

· RESOURCES: 37.
· EQUIPMENT: Rifle or pistol, compass or bayonet, map book or saber.
Rifle - Damage 2, Range 1-3, Bonus +2, Range Combat Skill.
Pistol - Damage 2, Range 0-1, Bonus +2, Range Combat Skill.
Compass - Bonus +1, Use LEARNING to find the way.
Bayonet - Damage 2, Range 0, Bonus +1, Close Combat Skill.
Map book - Bonus +1, Use INVESTIGATION and LEARNING when navigating.
Saber - Damage 2, Range 0, Bonus +2, Close Combat Skill.



*Spoiler: Priest*
Show


I was a skeptic like any other. Despite the color of my collar I met with modern thinkers talking about the symbolic messages of the bible. Leviathan, the great devil-snake, was mankinds struggle against its own potential for evil. Possessions and demons were historical descriptions of the mental disorders of the time. But I saw revenants crawling out of the fjord near the village of Vestnes on the Norwegian coast. We hid inside the church and let the bells ring until the morning light drove them off. Now I know better than to be ignorant of the word of our Lord. The scriptures are true!

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Elizabeth, Erik, Lydia, Maria, Otto, Viktor.
· Last name: af Blacke, Forsmark, Nyström.

*MOTIVATION*
· Performing a sacred mission.
· Cleansing my tarnished soul.
· Understanding Gods creation.

*TRAUMA*
· Hurt someone after being enthralled by a witch.
· Watched a church grim tear apart some thieves trying to steal the church silver.
· The third owner of a spertus, serving the church to avoid being twisted.

*DARK SECRET*
· The Devil speaks to me.
· I have stolen my identity.
· Ensnared by a vaesen.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· I am better than you.
· Secretly in love with you.
· My disciple.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Empathy.
· MAIN SKILL: Observation.

· TALENTS
ABSOLUTION
A player characters who confesses to you as an activity (short non-fighting scene) heal three Conditions instead of two.
BLESSING
Once per session you can bless an object or another player character. The player character, or anyone using the object, gains the Blessed Advantage, adding +2 to a test of their choice. The Advantage expires upon use or when the mystery is over. You can only bless the same character or object once per mystery.
CONFESSOR
You may use OBSERVATION instead of MANIPULATION when having a confidential conversation.

· RESOURCES: 46
· EQUIPMENT: Musical instrument or fine wines, writing utensils, holy water or old bible (Items of Power).
Musical instrument - Bonus +1, Influence listeners with INSPIRATION.
Fine wine - Bonus +1, INSPIRE and MANIPULATE with alcohol.
Writing utensils and paper - Bonus +1, Use to take notes during INVESTIGATION.
Holy water - Use INSPIRATION against MAGIC to temporarily drive off undead, Sanctified water.
Bible - Add INSPIRATION to your attribute test when performing a Fear test, Holy scripture.



*Spoiler: Private Detective*
Show


It never occurred to me to ask why they hired a detective to go all the way to Kristinehamn instead of contacting the local authorities. I assumed they had heard of the man who solved the dockside murders. But what they needed was someone to clean up a slaughterhouse. The castle looked as if it had been blasted by cannons. The villagers were afraid to enter. It reeked of blood and excrement. I dont even want to think about what happened next. I banished whatever it was that had attacked the von Fleesingen family and turned their bodies inside out. But not before it had slain every man, woman and child in the nearby villages. I now visit the castle every night.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Anders, Felicia, Gabriella, Henrik, Samuel, Stina.
· Last name: Bagghult, Järv, Mäkinen.

*MOTIVATION*
· Getting away from my family.
· Uncovering the truth.
· Thrill-seeking.

*TRAUMA*
· Heard the cry of a myling during your search for a missing child.
· Had nightmares and woke up breathless and mare-ridden.
· Came face-to-face with a werewolf.

*DARK SECRET*
· There is a price on my head.
· Constant adulterer.
· Drug addict.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· You think you can trust me.
· A good person.
· Tries to understand you.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Logic.
· MAIN SKILL: Investigation.

· TALENTS
EAGLE EYE
You gain +2 to VIGILANCE when trying to interpret a situation you are not involved in.
ELEMENTARY
Once per session you can ask the Gamemaster to explain how clues are connected.
FOCUSED
Ignore penalties from Conditions when making INVESTIGATION tests.

· RESOURCES: 25
· EQUIPMENT: Magnifying glass or lockpicks, revolver, knuckle duster or binoculars
Magnifying glass - Bonus +1, Use to find clues during INVESTIGATION.
Lockpicks - Bonus +1, Pick locks with STEALTH.
Revolver - Damage 2, Range 0-1, Bonus +2, Range Combat Skill.
Knuckle duster - Damage 1, Range 0, Bonus +1, Close Combat Skill.
Binoculars - Bonus +2, Use VIGILANCE from a distance.




*Spoiler: Servant*
Show


I was saved by my small bladder. While I was out pissing against a tree, an uninvited fiddler showed up at the Christmas party which the Duke lets us servants hold once a year, on Boxing Day evening. The tunes of his fiddle made my legs twitch as I stepped back toward the house. Through the window I saw them dancing, their faces frozen in desperate grins; they couldnt stop. I had heard of the devils instrument which forces ones limbs to move until they fall apart. There were rumors of skulls still rhythmically clacking their jaws as they were being buried. How would I be able to resist the musician of Lucifer? When I returned the following morning, the music had stopped. No one spoke of the party. More than half quit their jobs. I wonder what would have happened had I joined the others inside.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Anna, Elsa, Joakim, Rut, Sören, Torsten.
· Last name: Bäck, Rask, Änglund.

*MOTIVATION*
· Protecting my master.
· Curiosity.
· An urge to help humans and vaesen alike.

*TRAUMA*
· Bitten by a brook horse.
· Lost a master to the alluring song of the Neck.
· Served a household plagued by a changeling.

*DARK SECRET*
· I murdered someone.
· Persecuted for my religion.
· Spying for a foreign power.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· At your service.
· I dont take orders from you.
· Mutual respect.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Physique.
· MAIN SKILL: Force.

· TALENTS
LOYAL
Gain +2 on Fear tests in the presence of someone you have sworn to protect.
TOUGH AS NAILS
Gain +2 to FORCE when fighting unarmed.
ROBUST
You may ignore penalties for physical Conditions on one roll per gaming session

· RESOURCES: 24
· EQUIPMENT: Revolver, hurricane lamp or make-up, field kitchen or simple bandages
Revolver - Damage 2, Range 0-1, Bonus +2, Range Combat Skill.
Hurricane lamp - Bonus +2, Use INVESTIGATION in darkness and detect sneaking people with VIGILANCE.
Make-up - Bonus +1, Sometimes required for MANIPULATION.
Field kitchen - Bonus +2, Cook with INSPIRATION.
Simple bandages - Bonus +1, Required for MEDICINE.



*Spoiler: Vagabond*
Show


I was five years old when I learned to carve and interpret hobo signs. At fifteen I came across a symbol Id never seen before. It had been scratched into the fence of an isolated farm  a star with a distorted guard dog, along with the symbol for warning, repeated several times. Instead of getting out of there I hid in in the hay loft of a barn, and waited, eager to learn what I would see through its window.
When night came, a bright light rose from the ground, and I could hear a whistling sound seemingly coming from the starry sky above. I grabbed my pack, ready to run far away from there. But there was a handsome man with shining eyes standing in the doorway. It took me ten years to break the spell that made me his slave. Next time we meet, he will pay for the humiliation he subjected me to.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: Dagmar, Oskar, Rasmus, Rolf, Signe, Viola.
· Last name: Dolk, Eriksson, Krabbe.

*MOTIVATION*
· Avenging my family.
· Exposing supernatural secrets.
· Being liked.

*TRAUMA*
· Saw a revenant rise from its grave.
· Forever in love with a wood wife.
· Survived a week inside a troll bag.

*DARK SECRET*
· Stolen identity.
· Terminal illness.
· A vaesen kills anyone I love.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· You scratch my back, and Ill scratch yours.
· Feigned gratitude.
· You are my friend.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Physique.
· MAIN SKILL: Manipulation.

· TALENTS
HOBO TRICKS
Gain +2 to STEALTH when trying to hide yourself or an object from a wealthy human.
SUSPICIOUS
Ignore mental Conditions when making VIGILANCE tests.
WELL-TRAVELED
Once per mystery you can make a MANIPULATION test to create an NPC who is situated in the area, and who you have met before. The Gamemaster decides how she has changed since you last met, and what she thinks of you now. If the test fails, she is either hostile or in great need of your help.

· RESOURCES: 13
· EQUIPMENT: Walking stick, knife or crowbar, liquor or pet dog
Quarterstaff (Walking Stick) - Damage 1, Range 0, Bonus +1, Close Combat Skill.
Knife - Damage 1, Range 0, Bonus +1, Close Combat Skill.
Crowbar - Bonus +1, Break locks with FORCE.
Liquor - Bonus +1, INSPIRE with alcohol.
Pet dog - Bonus +1, Use for CLOSE COMBAT.



*Spoiler: Writer*
Show


Was the creature trying to hurt me or do me a favor? I had been sitting in my chamber for several nights in a row, with no money for candles or lamp oil, my only companions a stack of blank sheets of paper and my own growling stomach  or so I thought. Suddenly there was something beside me, breathing white clouds in the cool air. It grabbed my pen in a firm grip. And then it wrote. At first I rejoiced in the beautiful words. But it wouldnt stop. For five days and five nights the creature wrote with my hand. The result was the book everyone is talking about, and the fingers I can no longer use. I never saw its face. But I will find it again.

Choose among the suggestions below or make one up yourself. If you want other example names and such, look up any nordic name, from Finnish, to Icelandic, to Swedish or potentially even Danish. All can work.

*NAME*
· First name: August, Edvard, Helena, Hugo, Maud, Selma.
· Last name: Johansson, Nilsson, Skytte.

*MOTIVATION*
· Finding a certain vaesen.
· Researching a book.
· Revenge.

*TRAUMA*
· Angered fairies who put you to sleep and sucked your blood.
· Cursed by a homeless vaettir to write a book in your own blood.
· Heard the song of the Neck, but failed to write down the lyrics.

*DARK SECRET*
· I record and use the secrets and weaknesses of my friends.
· Wanted for revolutionary ideas.
· My lifes work is a lie.

*RELATIONSHIPS*
Choose a relationship for each of the other player characters, or make up your own.
· You inspire me.
· Tries to win your appreciation.
· You frighten me.

-----------------------------------
· MAIN ATTRIBUTE: Empathy.
· MAIN SKILL: Inspiration.

· TALENTS
AUTOMATIC WRITING
When channeling spirits through automatic writing you can use INSPIRATION to gain clues. The Gamemaster provides more or less vague clues, predictions about the future, or momentary insights into the thoughts and experiences of your enemies. Extra successes reveal more clues. On failure the Gamemaster decides whether you suffer a Condition, become possessed, or undergo a personality change (you decide what kind) that lasts for 1D6 hours. You can use Automatic Writing once per gaming session.
JOURNALIST
You may use INSPIRATION instead of MANIPULATION when charming or deceiving someone to gain information.
WORDSMITH
Ignore penalties from Conditions when making INSPIRATION tests.

· RESOURCES: 25
· EQUIPMENT: Writing utensils and paper, camera or opera glasses, pet dog or book collection.
Writing utensils and paper - Bonus +1, Use to take notes during INVESTIGATION.
Camera - Bonus +2, Use to gain knowledge about a place with LEARNING or INVESTIGATION.
Opera glasses - Bonus +1, Use VIGILANCE from a distance.
Pet dog - Bonus +1, Use for CLOSE COMBAT.
Book collection - Bonus +1, Use when finding information for LEARNING.

----------


## Hemnon

Bump for interest.

----------


## Hemnon

One More Bump?

----------


## TankLaser007

I'm intrigued (interested), I need to catch up on some work (at the office at the moment) but intend to return to this thread to dig in more properly and respond accordingly.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Spoiler: Aristocrat*
Show


Upbringing: (1d6)[*1*]
Profession: (2d6)[*6*][*4*](10)
Life Event (Young): (1d6)[*1*]
Life Event (Middle Aged): (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Spoiler: Eidef Trolle*
Show


*Spoiler: Core Bios*
Show


*Name:* Eidef Trolle
*Gender:* Male
*Age (Agegroup):* 34 (Middle-Aged)

*Archetype:* Academic (Bohemian) | Aristocrat
*Motivation:* Protect my family and uncover the secret to longevity/immortality.
*Resources:* Well-off (6) | +2 | Capital 5 

*Experience:* 0/10

*Trauma:* Was ridden by a Mare from ages 5-11 suffering horrific visions and shattering his health, from which he has not recovered to this day.
*Dark Secret:* Murdered his uncle and usurped his holdings.

*Description*

*Spoiler: Relationships*
Show


*PC 1:* Gustav Linden; a trusted confident and family friend. The 'brawn' to Eidef's 'brains'.
*PC 2:*
*PC 3:*
*PC 4:*

*Spoiler: Attributes*
Show


*Physique:* 1
*Precision:* 4
*Logic:* 5
*Empathy:* 4

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*Agility (Physique):* 0
*Close Combat (Physique):* 0
*Force (Physique):* 0

*Medicine (Precision):* 0
*Ranged Combat (Precision):* 0
*Stealth (Precision):* 1

*Investigation (Logic):* 2
*Learning (Logic):* 3
*Vigilance (Logic):* 2

*Inspiration (Empathy):* 0
*Manipulation (Empathy)* 2
*Observation (Empathy):* 2


*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


*Knowledge is Reassuring:* Ignore Conditions when making *Learning* tests.


*Spoiler: Advantages*
Show


Insert Here

*Spoiler: Conditions, Insights & Defects*
Show


*Physical*
Exhausted []
Battered []
Wounded []
Broken []

*Mental*
Angry []
Frightened []
Hopeless []
Broken []

-------------------------------
*Defects*



*Insights*


*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


*Armour*

Name:
Protection:
Agility:

-------------------------------
*Weapons* 

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

-------------------------------
*Equipment*
Book Collection +1 *Learning* tests / Use to find information for *Learning*Fine Wines +1 *Inspire* and *Manipulate* tests / *Inspire* and *Manipulate* with alcoholOpera Glasses +1 *Vigilance* tests / Can use *Vigilance* from a distance

-------------------------------
*Mementos*
Small Bottle of Perfume (_Orange Blossom and Vanilla_)

*Spoiler: Background*
Show



Married Atalie Mörksdotter (a vaesen) when he was 16, and their son Olander was born two years later when Eidef was 18.
Atalie Mörksdotter - Tallemaja/Hulda (wife, timeless)
Olander Eidefsson (son, 16)

*Spoiler: House Trolle*
Show



*A History with Vaesen*

This is a version of the story, there are several versions within the same theme. One Christmas day morning, the knight Herved was on his way from his farm Ed on his way to the church in Våxtorps. At the northern end of Lake Flåren, the narrow road was blocked by a bridal party. At the end of the bridge the knight met the bride who invited him to drink of a gilded horn. But the knight, who saw a tail sticking out from under the brides skirt, took the horn with his left hand and emptied the contents over his shoulder. With his right hand, he drew his sword and quickly cut the head of the bride, who turned out to be a disguised troll. When the other trolls saw this, they frightened fled straight into the mountain, which is still known today as Trolleklippa. The knight proceeded to the church, where he set the horn on the altar. When he passed the meeting place on his way home from church, all the trolls were gone except for what lay without a head lifeless on the road. After that, Herved's family was named Trolle and the coat of arms depicts the dead troll body.

southern Sweden in Skåne province.








*Spoiler: Headquarters Sheet*
Show


*Spoiler: The Headquarters*
Show


*Name:* Castle Gyllencreutz
*Type Of Building:* 2-Floors Nordic Castle
*Location:* Uppsala, On A Hill Near Fyris River

*Development Points:*


*Spoiler: Upgrades*
Show


*Facilities*

Name: Library
Function: Clues Can Be Found Here.
Asset: N/A

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

-------------------------------
*Discovered Facilities*

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

-------------------------------
*Contacts*

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

-------------------------------
*Personnel*

Name: Butler Algot Frisk
Function: Manages The Headquarters.
Asset: N/A

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:

Name:
Function:
Asset:


*Spoiler: History*
Show


The headquarters is a huge, neglected old castle on a hill by the Fyris river. It is surrounded by a black iron fence and has a gate flanked by statues of griffins.
The garden and the paved walkway leading to the entrance are overgrown with bushes, trees, and shrubbery. There are plenty of mice, rats, foxes, and birds. In the backyard there is a dilapidated jetty on the shore of the Fyris river, and a boarded-up boathouse. The garden has several smaller buildings  most likely used as stables, storage rooms, and servants quarters  as well as a number of statues and a fountain. Up on a small hill there are seven rotting crosses of wood. The castles facade is decorated with monstrous gargoyles. It is a three-story building with several towers and a vast underground cellar.

Castle Gyllencreutz stood vacant for many years. Its old furniture is covered in cobwebs, and mice have nested in couches and chairs. Rats defend their homes, while bats and crows come and go through the holes in the ceiling. Parts of the building reek of mold, and the leaky roof lets rain in. Most of the castle is unexplored; many of its doors are either locked or nailed shut. By reading old journals left behind by previous residents, you have learned that there are several libraries, a laboratory, an infirmary, a chapel, an observatory, and halls for magical studies. There should also be cells where vaesen were held  all of this hidden behind the many secret doors you have identified but not yet opened.

Shortly after taking over the castle you were visited by a man called Algot Frisk. He claimed that his ancestors had served at Castle Gyllencreutz for hundreds of years, and insisted on being hired as steward of the castle. Steward Frisk works hard to keep you fed, help you dress, and clean up the castle, taking every opportunity to point out the need for more staff. Furthermore, it should be noted the good Steward on many occasions has sported a smile that suggests he knows more about the Society and vaesen than he lets on. So far, none of you have gotten him to reveal his secrets.

---------------------

----------


## Thunder999

This looks interesting, think I'll make an Officer recently returned from losing the Great Northern War given the time period and location.

Rolling memento (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4)

----------


## Thunder999

Her we go
*Spoiler: Charactersheet*
Show


*Spoiler: Core Bios*
Show


*Name:*Gustav Linden
*Gender:*Male
*Age (Agegroup):*28 (Middle Aged)

*Archetype:*Officer
*Motivation:*To protect others and to regain a purpose in life.
*Resources:*4

*Experience:* 0/10

*Trauma:*While he saw many unpleasant things in war, and now believes he might have caught a glimpse of giant in the mountains, it was seeing a werewolf rip his fiance apart mere weeks after his return that awoke his Sight
*Dark Secret:*Slew a defencesless opponent

*Description*
A tall muscular man, with a determined expression on his face and an old saber still on his hip.




*Spoiler: Relationships*
Show


Doesn't this kind of depend on the other players? I guess I'll just pick some that sound iteresting for now?
*PC 1:*A trusted friend is my first pick
*PC 2:*Someone he distrusts or is distrusted by would be an interesting contrast
*PC 3:*
*PC 4:*




*Spoiler: Attributes*
Show


*Physique:*4
*Precision:*4
*Logic:*3
*Empathy:*3




*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*Agility (Physique):*1
*Close Combat (Physique):*1
*Force (Physique):*0

*Medicine (Precision):*
*Ranged Combat (Precision):*2
*Stealth (Precision):*0

*Investigation (Logic):*2
*Learning (Logic):*1
*Vigilance (Logic):*1

*Inspiration (Empathy):*1
*Manipulation (Empathy)*0
*Observation (Empathy):*1




*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Tactician



*Spoiler: Advantages*
Show


Insert Here



*Spoiler: Conditions, Insights & Defects*
Show


*Physical*
Exhausted []
Battered []
Wounded []
Broken []

*Mental*
Angry []
Frightened []
Hopeless []
Broken []

-------------------------------
*Defects*



*Insights*






*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


*Armor*

Name:
Protection:
Agility:

-------------------------------
*Weapons* 

Name:Rifle
Damage:2
Range:1-3
Bonus:+2

Name:Saber
Damage:2
Range:0
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

-------------------------------
*Equipment*
Compass, +1, use Learning to find the way


-------------------------------
*Mementos*
An Old Love Letter, from said dead fiancee, a reminder of why he's doing this.





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


He's a former Carolean, who returned from a losing war to see the family he was waiting for slain by a monster.

----------


## TankLaser007

> This looks interesting, think I'll make an Officer recently returned from losing the Great Northern War given the time period and location.
> 
> Rolling memento [roll0]


Glad to see the thread is picking up steam, let's hope Hemnon hasn't lost hope and pops back in. 

I'm still hammering away at my character but based on what you wrote re: PCs I've put in the following:




> Gustav Linden; a trusted confident and family friend. The 'brawn' to Eidef's 'brains'.


If you want to work out pre-existing ties/backgrounds we could do that.

----------


## Hemnon

Oh hey there's interest here!?


Guess I have to GM it then.  :Small Big Grin: 


Happy to see some people showing interest in the not-D&D/-Normie stuff.

----------


## Kvard51

This looks interesting.  I am unsure what I want to do, but I'll dig in tomorrow.

----------


## theangelJean

Interested in an Academic or a Priest. Female, middle-aged. Also like the idea of a time-warped character - taken by vaesen, returned centuries later - is that possible? I guess a Priest would have to have been taken/imprisoned after earning her title in another era, while an Academic could have returned as a child.

Relatively new to this, so asking all the questions: 
Will the game be held over PbP here at giantitp?
Will other forms of communication be recommended or required?
What kind of participation rate are you looking for?

----------


## Kvard51

I'm going with an Occultist.  Was a difficult choice between that and Doctor.  but I like the flavor of Occultist.

----------


## Janwin

Ok, this sounds entertaining.  I submit for your consideration: Old Man Henrik.

*Spoiler: Henrik Johansson | Hunter*
Show


*Spoiler: Core Bios*
Show


*Name:* Henrik Johansson
*Gender:* Male
*Age (Agegroup):* Old (54)

*Archetype:* Hunter
*Motivation:* Live in tune with nature.
*Resources:* 2 - POOR

*Experience:* 0/10

*Trauma:* Broke your leg in the forest, but was guided home by a will o' the wisp.
*Dark Secret:* Has children with a vaesen.


*Description*
Old Man Henrik, as he is now most commonly known, is a craggy, hunched man with a long white beard.  Most often walking with a cane and with a large Swedish Elkhound name Appo loping along beside him.  Even with his seemingly aged and feeble nature, he is known for still being a crack shot with his old, well-maintained hunting rifle.




*Spoiler: Relationships*
Show


*PC 1:* A townie weakling.
*PC 2:* Seems honorable enough.
*PC 3:*
*PC 4:*




*Spoiler: Attributes*
Show


*Physique:* 3
*Precision:* 5
*Logic:* 3
*Empathy:* 2




*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*Agility (Physique):* 2
*Close Combat (Physique):* 1
*Force (Physique):* 0

*Medicine (Precision):* 1
*Ranged Combat (Precision):* 3
*Stealth (Precision):* 2

*Investigation (Logic):* 2
*Learning (Logic):* 0
*Vigilance (Logic):* 2

*Inspiration (Empathy):* 0
*Manipulation (Empathy)* 0
*Observation (Empathy):* 1




*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Marksman - Gain +2 to RANGED COMBAT on your first turn when successfully ambushing or attacking your enemy.



*Spoiler: Advantages*
Show






*Spoiler: Conditions, Insights & Defects*
Show


*Physical*
Exhausted []
Battered []
Wounded []
Broken []

*Mental*
Angry []
Frightened []
Hopeless []
Broken []

-------------------------------
*Defects*



*Insights*






*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


*Armor*

Name:
Protection:
Agility:

-------------------------------
*Weapons* 

Name: Rifle
Damage: 2
Range: 1-3
Bonus: +2, Ranged Combat

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

-------------------------------
*Equipment*

Hunting Dog - Bonus +3, Use for VIGILANCE, CLOSE COMBAT and INVESTIGATION
Hunting Equipment - Bonus +2, Use for INVESTIGATION in the wilderness


-------------------------------
*Mementos*

Hip flask with inscription - Asrid Henriksdottir





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Henrik was born in 1766, shortly before the beginning of the Gustavian era, in a small town in the woods of central Sweden.  From his early childhood, he could remember the traditions of the villagers being taught to him: always leave offerings for the vaettir, be careful in the woods, and leave no harm wherever you go.  For decades, he followed these teachings, and made his livelihood as a hunter just as his father had.  It was clear, however, from a young age that he was different.  While the other villagers gave warnings and instructions about the woods in an almost scholarly manner, it was clear the Henrik was giving them in a manner more akin to personal experience.

In his younger years, while returning home from a hunt, he slipped on a wet rock and broke his leg.  As darkness and the cold fell with the night, he knew that the night would likely be his last unless he could find his way home through the darkness, and he had come to accept his fate when a faint glow appeared.  He didn't know why, but he felt compelled to follow the dancing light, a will o' the wisp, and it led him, limping as he was, through the woods and back to his village.

From that moment forward, he took the warnings and stories of the creatures of the woods far more seriously.  He was careful what wood he cut, left offerings of parts of his catches each time he hunted, and would never refuse aid to anyone who sought it in the woods.  Eventually, the vaesen in the woods came to accept him, and he would more regularly see the creatures which eluded the sight of so many people.

Of particular note was a wood wife who seemed especially keen of his company.  She would always find him, no matter what part of the wood he hunted, and he would always give her a portion of his catch.  Sometimes she would seek him out with something to be fixed or would ask him for bread or a cake the next time he came to the woods, and he would always oblige her requests.  These early years were good as he was able to augment the earnings from his hunts with the woodchip payments from the wood wife, which turned to gold upon his exiting the woods.

After some time, it became clear that the requests for aid or treats were simply an excuse she made to see him, and he came to spend more and more time in the woods and more and more time with the Skogsra, and eventually their relationship became one of romance.  A Skogsra daughter was born some time later, and though he could not tell his own people, Henrik was filled with the pride of a father.

Unfortunately, he was only able to watch his daughter grow for a short while, as the Vaesen began to...change...shortly afterwards.  The creatures of the woods became more and more aggressive and erratic, and it became far less safe to wander the woods alone, let alone to interact with the Vaesen.  While he continued to show the proper respects towards the Vaesen, that only kept him marginally safer than the rest of the villagers who would regularly see their wrath.  And eventually, it came to a point where even continuing his trade as a hunter came with more danger than could be managed.

Shortly after, his dream came, and he determined the best path to resolve the conflict between humanity and the Vaesen would be through the Society.  Perhaps, if he was able to help mend the rift, he might once again see his daughter.

----------


## Hemnon

> Interested in an Academic or a Priest. Female, middle-aged. Also like the idea of a time-warped character - taken by vaesen, returned centuries later - is that possible? I guess a Priest would have to have been taken/imprisoned after earning her title in another era, while an Academic could have returned as a child.
> 
> Relatively new to this, so asking all the questions: 
> Will the game be held over PbP here at giantitp?
> Will other forms of communication be recommended or required?
> What kind of participation rate are you looking for?


Hmmm, not centuries. but having been taken a decade prior and it's been only days for your character, but family, friends, etc. etc. have all aged by around 20+ years. That could work.
And due to that, returning and looking like you haven't aged a day and totally news-disconnected and possibly already having been mourned over and thought dead and gone... maybe that could have helped lead your character to moving and settling at least somewhere near Uppsala?


Yes, play-by-post. Right here, on Giantitp.
And nope, only use the OOC actively for anything game-related or 'so I had a great workday today, how about the rest of you!?' stuff.  :Small Smile: 

Well I am not exactly all-time-available cuz my job is 7-15 and alternates which days are workdays and which are non-work days. I expect active participation and attempts at a post or some such of activity at least every few days to maybe once a week at the least. I have no interest in pushing for 'daily' posting because I've experienced that myself and it is HARD to do when you have a life to also deal with after all.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## theangelJean

> Hmmm, not centuries. but having been taken a decade prior and it's been only days for your character, but family, friends, etc. etc. have all aged by around 20+ years. That could work.
> And due to that, returning and looking like you haven't aged a day and totally news-disconnected and possibly already having been mourned over and thought dead and gone... maybe that could have helped lead your character to moving and settling at least somewhere near Uppsala?
> 
> 
> Yes, play-by-post. Right here, on Giantitp.
> And nope, only use the OOC actively for anything game-related or 'so I had a great workday today, how about the rest of you!?' stuff. 
> 
> Well I am not exactly all-time-available cuz my job is 7-15 and alternates which days are workdays and which are non-work days. I expect active participation and attempts at a post or some such of activity at least every few days to maybe once a week at the least. I have no interest in pushing for 'daily' posting because I've experienced that myself and it is HARD to do when you have a life to also deal with after all.


Okay. So we'd better be in it for the long haul, then.

My head is still full of viruses, so I'm going to hold off on making my character for a bit.

----------


## Hemnon

> Okay. So we'd better be in it for the long haul, then.
> 
> My head is still full of viruses, so I'm going to hold off on making my character for a bit.


That's fine. there's christmas to deal with as well, along with new years so somewhere between those two things to maybe a little after newyears is where hope to get this started.

----------


## Hemnon

I'm back and is curious as to who are still around.

If you're still around and interested, can I get you to repost your charactersheet with the originally-posted Template, used for it?  :Small Smile:

----------


## Janwin

Still here, and here's Old Man Henrik.

*Spoiler: Henrik Johansson | Hunter*
Show


*Spoiler: Core Bios*
Show


*Name:* Henrik Johansson
*Gender:* Male
*Age (Agegroup):* Old (54)

*Archetype:* Hunter
*Motivation:* Live in tune with nature.
*Resources:* 2 - POOR

*Experience:* 0/10

*Trauma:* Broke your leg in the forest, but was guided home by a will o' the wisp.
*Dark Secret:* Has children with a vaesen.


*Description*
Old Man Henrik, as he is now most commonly known, is a craggy, hunched man with a long white beard.  Most often walking with a cane and with a large Swedish Elkhound name Appo loping along beside him.  Even with his seemingly aged and feeble nature, he is known for still being a crack shot with his old, well-maintained hunting rifle.




*Spoiler: Relationships*
Show


*PC 1:* A townie weakling.
*PC 2:* Seems honorable enough.
*PC 3:*
*PC 4:*




*Spoiler: Attributes*
Show


*Physique:* 3
*Precision:* 5
*Logic:* 3
*Empathy:* 2




*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*Agility (Physique):* 2
*Close Combat (Physique):* 1
*Force (Physique):* 0

*Medicine (Precision):* 1
*Ranged Combat (Precision):* 3
*Stealth (Precision):* 2

*Investigation (Logic):* 2
*Learning (Logic):* 0
*Vigilance (Logic):* 2

*Inspiration (Empathy):* 0
*Manipulation (Empathy)* 0
*Observation (Empathy):* 1




*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Marksman - Gain +2 to RANGED COMBAT on your first turn when successfully ambushing or attacking your enemy.



*Spoiler: Advantages*
Show






*Spoiler: Conditions, Insights & Defects*
Show


*Physical*
Exhausted []
Battered []
Wounded []
Broken []

*Mental*
Angry []
Frightened []
Hopeless []
Broken []

-------------------------------
*Defects*



*Insights*






*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


*Armor*

Name:
Protection:
Agility:

-------------------------------
*Weapons* 

Name: Rifle
Damage: 2
Range: 1-3
Bonus: +2, Ranged Combat

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

Name:
Damage:
Range:
Bonus:

-------------------------------
*Equipment*

Hunting Dog - Bonus +3, Use for VIGILANCE, CLOSE COMBAT and INVESTIGATION
Hunting Equipment - Bonus +2, Use for INVESTIGATION in the wilderness


-------------------------------
*Mementos*

Hip flask with inscription - Asrid Henriksdottir





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Henrik was born in 1766, shortly before the beginning of the Gustavian era, in a small town in the woods of central Sweden.  From his early childhood, he could remember the traditions of the villagers being taught to him: always leave offerings for the vaettir, be careful in the woods, and leave no harm wherever you go.  For decades, he followed these teachings, and made his livelihood as a hunter just as his father had.  It was clear, however, from a young age that he was different.  While the other villagers gave warnings and instructions about the woods in an almost scholarly manner, it was clear the Henrik was giving them in a manner more akin to personal experience.

In his younger years, while returning home from a hunt, he slipped on a wet rock and broke his leg.  As darkness and the cold fell with the night, he knew that the night would likely be his last unless he could find his way home through the darkness, and he had come to accept his fate when a faint glow appeared.  He didn't know why, but he felt compelled to follow the dancing light, a will o' the wisp, and it led him, limping as he was, through the woods and back to his village.

From that moment forward, he took the warnings and stories of the creatures of the woods far more seriously.  He was careful what wood he cut, left offerings of parts of his catches each time he hunted, and would never refuse aid to anyone who sought it in the woods.  Eventually, the vaesen in the woods came to accept him, and he would more regularly see the creatures which eluded the sight of so many people.

Of particular note was a wood wife who seemed especially keen of his company.  She would always find him, no matter what part of the wood he hunted, and he would always give her a portion of his catch.  Sometimes she would seek him out with something to be fixed or would ask him for bread or a cake the next time he came to the woods, and he would always oblige her requests.  These early years were good as he was able to augment the earnings from his hunts with the woodchip payments from the wood wife, which turned to gold upon his exiting the woods.

After some time, it became clear that the requests for aid or treats were simply an excuse she made to see him, and he came to spend more and more time in the woods and more and more time with the Skogsra, and eventually their relationship became one of romance.  A Skogsra daughter was born some time later, and though he could not tell his own people, Henrik was filled with the pride of a father.

Unfortunately, he was only able to watch his daughter grow for a short while, as the Vaesen began to...change...shortly afterwards.  The creatures of the woods became more and more aggressive and erratic, and it became far less safe to wander the woods alone, let alone to interact with the Vaesen.  While he continued to show the proper respects towards the Vaesen, that only kept him marginally safer than the rest of the villagers who would regularly see their wrath.  And eventually, it came to a point where even continuing his trade as a hunter came with more danger than could be managed.

Shortly after, his dream came, and he determined the best path to resolve the conflict between humanity and the Vaesen would be through the Society.  Perhaps, if he was able to help mend the rift, he might once again see his daughter.

----------


## theangelJean

I'm still here, but my illness turned out to be more severe than I thought, and so I haven't started on my character. If you get enough players, feel free to go ahead without me.

----------


## Hemnon

> I'm still here, but my illness turned out to be more severe than I thought, and so I haven't started on my character. If you get enough players, feel free to go ahead without me.


Feel free to slowly do some character creation. I'm more than happy to ensure I have actively interested players rather than some with interest and some with 'oh might as well make a character and forget this game in a week' type of interest.

----------

